# Hydroxycut and Creatine Condescending?



## k0m1k_kn0k (Jan 10, 2007)

what would the affects of hydroxycut and creatine be like?

would they do anything, or would i get thinner and have lean muscle as well?

or if not, could you recommend something to where i can get LEAN LEAN muscle?  (like track runners muscles)


----------



## nni (Jan 11, 2007)

k0m1k_kn0k said:


> what would the affects of hydroxycut and creatine be like?
> 
> would they do anything, or would i get thinner and have lean muscle as well?
> 
> or if not, could you recommend something to where i can get LEAN LEAN muscle?  (like track runners muscles)



hydroxy cut if worked properly would help you drop a few pounds.

creatine if worked properly would help you gain a few pounds.

together you may do a recomp, but it more depends on your diet and workout routine. this is more important than any supp you take. my advice would be to read up on nutrition and workouts and get that set first.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2007)

k0m1k_kn0k said:


> would they do anything, or would i get thinner and have lean muscle as well?
> 
> or if not, could you recommend something to where i can get LEAN LEAN muscle?  (like track runners muscles)



with a proper diet and training program supps can give you about a 10% edge, as nni said you need to get you nutrition & training in order, that is how you get lean and gain muscle, after that you can start adding supps. without proper training and diet supps will do little to nothing for you.

running is not necessary to get lean (I do not run), in fact it can be done without cardio, although it is a bit easier if you do add some form of cardio.


----------



## zombul (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes these supps are intended to be used for completly diffrent reasons.I have also read alot about caffiene reducing the effect's of creatine.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 11, 2007)

zombul said:


> Yes these supps are intended to be used for completly diffrent reasons.I have also read alot about caffiene reducing the effect's of creatine.



Exactly, caffeine is a diuretic. While on Creatine, you want the water to stay in your muscles.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2007)

Hah, I took Stimurex while I was on CEE for a while.  I only took it for the energy boost though.


----------

